# Mobipocket Guide and Feedbooks Kindle Download Guide



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

You can download to Kindle these 2 guides - they will show all the free books available - then you can just directly download them into Kindle. (The guide is a simple file that you need to add on your Kindle. The URL for this file is http://www.feedbooks.com/kindleguide
the Mobipocket Download Guide (http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25268

Also for any books anywhere else in pdf format - you can download mobi creator which will change book to Kindle format on computer( .mobi file ) - then connect Kindle via USB and copy to Kindle. http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/ProductDetailsCreator.asp

Another good one is mobilereference .com ( http://mobilereference.com/) - all their books are Kindle compatible.
Hope this helps you out. Enjoy !!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for the links. Any advantages to Mobipocket over Feedbooks?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks irabren!


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

This may be a dumb question - my Kindle 2 arrives tomorrow, and I wasn't a Kindle 1 owner - but do I need to do anything other than convert PDFs to .mobi to have them be readable on the Kindle 2?  Is there "software" or something I need to install on the Kindle 2?


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks irabren!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the links, Irabren! 

Great to know that I can use Whispernet to download from multiple places, not just Amazon! I've been downloading public domains to my computer, and USB transferring .....


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

jennyoh said:


> This may be a dumb question - my Kindle 2 arrives tomorrow, and I wasn't a Kindle 1 owner - but do I need to do anything other than convert PDFs to .mobi to have them be readable on the Kindle 2? Is there "software" or something I need to install on the Kindle 2?


No, the Kindle reads .mobi files natively.


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

CS said:


> Any advantages to Mobipocket over Feedbooks?


It's hard to generalize because there are many different people formatting the books at Mobileread and some take more care than others. Mobileread has many more books available and usually the formatting is excellent. Feedbooks can be hit-or-miss. If you look at Austen's Pride and Prejudice at Feedbooks, you'll see that they didn't take the time to convert the all-caps-in-lieu-of-italics, which is how the text was produced at Gutenberg, to proper italics. Either copy of the same book at Mobileread will provide the italics and, knowing the people involved, will have been thoroughly edited.  Full disclosure: I did one edition at Mobileread, Harry T did another (with illustrations.)

Jim


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just download the feedbooks guide to my kindle. WOW.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Iraben.  One question, when you put the guides on your kindle, I assume you put it in the documents file?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just as a data point, I've found that the folks at Feedbooks seem to pay a lot more attention to getting the author’s name in the metadata (and correctly) than Mobilereader does. YMMV.

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the Feedbooks to get a book here or there. I use the Mobireference works on Amazon to get entire collections. It's worth the bit of money I'm paying to have it only take up 1 line on my homescreen. Plus, if you get it from them, Amazon backs it up.


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Just as a data point, I've found that the folks at Feedbooks seem to pay a lot more attention to getting the author's name in the metadata (and correctly) than Mobilereader does. YMMV.
> 
> Mike


Yeah, you're right, Mike, in a way. The Book Designer program that's used to format most of the books on Mobileread doesn't get the metadata right for Kindle books (though it works fine for those read on the Sony). It took a while for folks to find a work-around to get the metadata right, but many of those that were already formatted have not been corrected. But if you're judging by the content of the book, I think you're very likely to be pleased with the books available at Mobileread.

Jim


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

strether said:


> But if you're judging by the content of the book, I think you're very likely to be pleased with the books available at Mobileread.
> 
> Jim


I hear you, but having the books sort correctly by Author is a big deal to me, so it influences where I pick up my books. If it doesn't show up in the right place in an Author sort, it's lost. As I recall, Harry's books are pretty good about metadata, but others aren't so meticulous, even now.

Mike


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow--thanks, Irabren!  I just downloaded the Feedbooks guide directly from my Kindle and it is SO impressive.  I've already downloaded two classics and there are tons upon tons of books to choose from for free!  

To download the file for Feedbooks that Irabren listed, I selected MENU, then EXPERIMENTAL, then BASIC WEB, then typed in the URL on the K2 keypad.  It downloaded the Feedbooks Guide and now I'm more than set up.  Truly impressed.  Thanks so much.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just downloaded my first book from feedbooks  ~ sitting here at my desk working


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

LadyKnight -- Feedbooks is definitely going to save my budget, especially this month!  Don't you love how Feedbooks gives an authorbio/summary before each book along with a list of their other available titles on Feedbooks?


----------

